# cystic fibrosis screening



## dawn_baca@yahoo.com (Jun 23, 2011)

Which code would be best to use for a patient and her spouse to screen for cystic fibrosis prior to pregnancy?  v26.31 or v83.81??


----------



## Kimmers (Jun 23, 2011)

I would use 655.23 as the primary DX code for and then use V26.31 as secondary for wife. For the man I am not certain of what to use for the primary DX code  since I don't have more details, but I would use and V82.71 as secondary for man.


----------



## mitchellde (Jun 23, 2011)

you would not use 655.23 as it states this is screening prior to pregnancy so there is no fetus.  Since this is testing related to wanting to become preganant I would use the V26.31 for the female and V26.34 for the male.


----------



## jgf-CPC (Jun 24, 2011)

I agree with Debra.


----------

